# Question about the purity of my GSD puppies



## Panainz (May 21, 2012)

1,5 days ago my German Shepherd dog gave birth to puppies. She is a pure and high quality GSD from a well known German breeding center. The father was also a pure GSD (at least thats what the owner told me, and he also looked fine). 

The question is whether they are actually German shepherds, as I am not sure if my bitch breeded with the GSD I thought she did. She might have been fertilized by another dog on the street or something.

I am having these doubts because all puppies have white paws and I have read that this is a sign of a crossbreed. 

So are they actual GSDs?

Mother:


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have seen white paws in purebred puppies before. Not a breeding I would repeat, since I dont like white on my dogs. I have seen several american showlines with white chests and some white on toes. It is not always very noticeable when the white areas have light tan hair surrounding. I think I read someplace (or someone told me) that Fero throws a white chest mark (some puppies from my first litter had a small amount of white on the chest and a couple white toes). So if that is a genetic marker coming through on both sides, you may see it show up.

Just wanted to add too, be careful with that blanket. A pup could get tangled up in it. And I realize too that you may have just done that to take a picture, but wanted to mention it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Look like Shepherd puppies to me too. White feet are not uncommon and often go away or fade as the pup matures.


----------



## Panainz (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys 

If they can get tangled up in a blanket, what would you suggest as an alternative nest? Blanket seemed perfect because it provides heat and good surface that allows puppies to crawl properly and its very soft.


----------



## GSDLA88 (Dec 6, 2012)

Use newspaper for your whelping box. Warmth mom will take care of unless it is excessively cold then I suggest a heat lamp.  don't worry about the white in toes. It's very common in showlines. Usually goes away as they grow older.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I've read before that sometimes the white on the toes fades away and becomes tan? I could be completely wrong.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This thread is very old...wonder if they turned out to be 'pure'?
Onyx had white spotting on her feet, and it never faded. They are still white, and the white masks the toe penciling (she's a bi-color)


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I hate it when I post on an old thread that someone dug up and dont realize it, lol.


----------

